# Buddy Seat



## mrg (Jun 5, 2016)

Hate to say, this is the first time out in a while for my rider, I put the sprung rack on years ago for my daughter to ride with me to local car shows, does anyone know anything about this rack, it looks factory with seat springs made into the rack and I added the padded seat off a Harley


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 6, 2016)

It looks well built but it's not a Whizzer accessory, that's for sure... The Whizzer 'Pal seat' was probably much less comfortable...


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2016)

It is actually is not bad to sit on without the seat with the springs!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 6, 2016)

I actually own this one!
I've never seen one like on your bike though.


----------

